# 64615 vs  64616



## CROBINSON1988 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello all!!

Can anyone provide insight regarding botox injections for migraines. My physician injects bilateral muscles of the corrugator, frantalis, trapezius, splenius capitits, splenius cervicis, semispinalis capitus, procerus and masseter. Depending on the patient the  diagnosis is either spasmodic torticollis OR Chronic Migraine & sometimes BOTH. 

My question is how do you defer the two codes 64615 & 64616. Ex: if patient is dx with both chrinic migraine & spasmodic torticollis do i use both codes?

Any help is great 

Thanks!!


----------



## sarab86 (Jul 17, 2018)

There is a CCI Edit that prevents 64615 and 64616 to be billed together. Based on the RVU I would only bill 64615 as it has a higher RVU(4.21) than compared to 64616(RVU 3.74)


----------



## ssmith@fhcmodesto.md (Sep 28, 2018)

Do you have any information on how to code the admin for TMJ for botox?


----------

